# CK30 clutch



## CK30man (Jul 6, 2020)

I have a 2005 Ck30 and have owned it since new. I am having an issue where the clutch pedal will not disengage the pto or transmission. Took it to be repaired and they adjusted the linkage and it disengaged but the pedal felt different. Once I got it home and started using it the clutch will not disengage the pto again. It feels to me that it is a linkage issue or maybe a fork issue. The tractor has never had an issue pulling and still doesn't. Any advice would be appreciated. The tractor has 700 hours at this time.


----------

